# Cooking in Bulk!



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I cook all my lunch food on sunday for the working week. I have been making this steadily for a few months:

Brown rice, chicken breast(s), loads of peppers, onion, mix of veg (sweetcorn, peas, broccoli etc.)

whilst I enjoy this, it would be nice to have other options which are handy to make in bulk and ding in the microwave for a few minutes.

Do you have any suggestions or recipes of other stuff I can make for the week?


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Without answering your question (sorry!) I'm planning on eating similar with some paprika as well. Do you cool a weeks worth, split in to days and freeze?


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

good idea if you can heat food up...but i work out and about so dont have microwave facilties, Cold rice and chicken isnt nice


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i cook big pans of chicken stew,steak casserols.then put them in empty butter tubs freeze them and you got yourself a good 5 min ping meal


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

no drain tuna all u need is a fork! do this 4 times a day myself


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

JawD said:


> Without answering your question (sorry!) I'm planning on eating similar with some paprika as well. Do you cool a weeks worth, split in to days and freeze?


I cool them and have them all split into sealed containers and put in the fridge. As long as the lunch box has good seals on it the food will be fine to eat even by friday.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

gettingLEAN said:


> no drain tuna all u need is a fork! do this 4 times a day myself


hardcore mate


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Kennyken said:


> good idea if you can heat food up...but i work out and about so dont have microwave facilties, Cold rice and chicken isnt nice


Get a food flask:

http://www.thermosonline.co.uk/products/Thermos-TherMax-Stainless-King-Food-Flask-Blue-/Food-Flasks/products/3825


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Get a food flask:
> 
> http://www.thermosonline.co.uk/products/Thermos-TherMax-Stainless-King-Food-Flask-Blue-/Food-Flasks/products/3825


i would have to buy 4 of them mate....£22 each!


----------

